
A demonstration of Schlieren photography, allowing us to see air that is moving - joshwa
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mLp_rSBzteI
======
jzl
I wasn't sure what to expect, but wow this was really really cool.

I have a reasonable understanding of optics but I'm still trying to understand
how this works. I'm looking at this explanation but still trying to break it
down:

[http://www.ian.org/Schlieren/HowTo.html](http://www.ian.org/Schlieren/HowTo.html)

Anyone have a good intuitive explanation?

~~~
bobsterman
Veritasium did a pretty good explanation on it

[https://youtu.be/4tgOyU34D44](https://youtu.be/4tgOyU34D44)

